# 10 Worst Films



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

As there seems to be a big response on top 10 films, i figure people's worst films should be here. Also as a side note, films that you dislike but everyone raves about, and for the life of you can't figure out its appeal. And besides its good to have a rant!

Worst

Dude where's my car?

Resident Evil (great material, poor execution)

Charlie's Angels

Matrix reloaded (the matrix was a great film, unfortunatly this wasn't)

The One

Why?

28 days later

Event Horizon

Scarface (everyone hails it as a masterpiece. carlito's way = a better film)

more to come im sure...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I liked "Dude, where's my car"?









I could have a list of 100 worst films made up entirely of Hollywood blockbusters.

All of which to seem (to me) to have no story but a lot of explosions, special effects, buddies, hero's and drivel dialogue.

All US films should be banned in the EU and the only films allowed would be those from Finland, made for Â£2.50 and invariably about alcoholic manic depressives whose lives take an unexpected downturn. My type of movie


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

The worst?

Titanic - script, acting, and pace that would make Eastenders look classy

Excaliber - has a strange fascination, especially" Proper job " King Arthur

Robin Hood Men in Tights - even Mel Brooks has an off day

Peters Friends - made for Steven Fry's friends, tough luck if you're not

Moonraker - Roger Moore giving it his all

The Postman - Kevin Costner ?

The Body guard - Kevin Costner ?

Waterworld - in fact anything with Kevin Costner in it

Yentil - with Barbara Streisand , just hilarious.

Truly, Madly,Deeply - projectile vomitting guaranteed

D.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Charlies Angels

Waterworld

Any Highlander film

Battlefield Earth

Pearl Harbor

Showgirls

Armageddon

The Flintstones

Catwoman

Batman and Robin

Thats all I can think of right now .... there are so many


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Con Air

Con Air

Con Air


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Look closer said:


> Matrix reloaded (the matrix was a great film, unfortunatly this wasn't)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get Matrix







and reloaded is even more ungettable!



DAVID said:


> The worst?
> 
> - in fact anything with Kevin Costner in it
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more EXCEPT I liked field of dreams. Build it they will come!



JoT said:


> Charlies Angels
> 
> Any Highlander film
> 
> ...


Oh John







the 710 will eat you for breakfast for that one, shes a huge Monsuire Lambert fan (although even she admits H2 is total dross)



Silver Hawk said:


> Con Air
> 
> Con Air
> 
> ...










It was dire wasn't it.

I'll add

American Pie (never even bothered with 2)

SW Phantom menace.

Arthur (Or whatever it was called the recent one where King Arthur was a Roman! Dross Dross Dross Dross Dross.

Bridget Jones bothe of them!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I wont hear a word said against Charlie's Angels! It's a great film









Only 9 real stinkers come to mind at present:

Alien Resurrection

Merci La Vie

The Haunting (Hollywood remake)

The Vanishing (Hollywood remake)

Return to Oz

Anything and everything starring Jerry Lewis

The Blair Witch Project

Jaws 3-D

Bad Man's River


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I've seen a lot of bad movies but they are completely forgetable.























Still I remember these:

Taking lives

The taylor of Panama

Spiderman

Any James Bond with Pierce Brosnan (Timothy Dalton rules!)

Any Tomb Raider

Hulk

Van Helsing

Hellboy

Elektra

Daredevil

Freddie vs Jason

Cradle 2 grave

People I know

.............. I've seen all of this


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I almost forgot

Lost in translation

House of flying daggers


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

The Roller Blade 7 (check this out on imdb, it is the worst film ever made it's so bad that the video shop, shipped out both of its copies back to the supplier)

Predator 2 (what a crock)

Cthulu Mansion

Destiny turns on the radio (early Quentin Tarantino)

Naked Lunch (absolutely shocking !!)

Bound (lesbian action that bored the life out of me)

Eraser Head (tut tut Mr Lynch)

Pretty Woman (i put this in for numerous reasons that i won't go into)

Dirty Dancing (the ultimate of all chick flicks)

Red Dragon (i can't belive that this film was remade, Manhunter was far superior and whilst i'm on a rant, Hopkins played a terrible Lector compared to that played by Brian Cox)


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

Indeed. Manhunter is an amazing film, it did not need to be remade. William peterson is great in that role, where as edward norton just casually walks through the role.

Michael Mann's best film? opinions please.

Personnaly - Heat, closely followed by manhunter

But it is hard to pick best mike mann films because they're all so good, he can't make a bad film.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sound of Music









Gone with the Wind









She









Any Moore Bond film.................pitiful Bond









Dr Who and the Daleks









Return of the Seven









sequel to The Dirty Dozen









Shalako..................Connery western...........bleedin terrible!









South Pacific









Train Spotting................bloody stupid........what's the bloody point of this film!!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Those are some of my favourites


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There was a programme on( I think) the history horror movies on Radio 4 a few months back, the presenter was also talking about which was the most terrifying movie of all time.

At the end of the programme his conclusion after going through the usual suspects was that it had to be "The Sound of Music"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I hate virtually all musicals. always have done.

Chiitty chitty bang bang springs to mind and Mary bloody Poppins.

Unfortunatly the wife and daughter love them as much as I hate them!

Bloddy show tunes blasting out most of the day


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

pg tips said:


> I hate virtually all musicals. always have done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chicago, Cabaret and Moulin Rouge are among my favorite movies ever.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Griff said:


> Train Spotting................bloody stupid........what's the bloody point of this film!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Choose life.


----------

